# Website harddisk quota wird nur von Zeit zu Zeit angezeigt



## Firebird (13. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

Ich nutze ISPConfig 3.0.3 auf einem Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid) openVZ Server (bzw auf mehreren in einer Multi Server Installation).

Bei "Website harddisk quota" sehe ich meistens keine Werte - es wird nur ein "B" in allen 3 Spalten angezeigt. Ab und zu erscheinen die korrekten Werte aber ohne mein weiteres Zutun. 
Traffic Quota funktioniert immer.

Hat jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2010)

Haben wir als report bereits im Bugtracker, müssen mal sehen woran das liegen kann.


----------



## Firebird (14. Okt. 2010)

Alles klar.

Wenn ihr nähere Infos/Unterstützung braucht, bitte einfach melden.


----------

